# creatine loading up



## spike (Apr 18, 2004)

is it really that nessesary to load up on creatine 5 teaspoons a day. ive been told that its not .is it just a con to make you finish it quicker ?


----------



## instant (Apr 18, 2004)

common topic of debate - sometimes I do a mini-load...I do 10g until I start to feel the effects, usually about a week...then I drop down to 5 or less.

I do not believe it is worth it to take more than 10g of creatine a day -load or no load.

thats my take.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 18, 2004)

I now take 3 g of Creatine per day for a couple of months, then stop for 6 weeks, then start again. 

I used to load, but got bloated.  

Then I started reading some articles.  I do believe that more than 10 g per day loading is a waste.  And yes, the companies want you to finish quicker, so you go and buy more.  

To each their own, though.


----------



## ah1 (Apr 19, 2004)

I disagree with the recommendation that 2 or 3-grams of creatine per day are all that is required to maintain optimal creatine stores. This recommendation is based not on the fact I own a company that sells creatine, it???s based on the latest research on this topic. This research substantiates my opinion that bodybuilders and other athletes need a lot more than 2 or 3-grams of creatine per day to maintain optimal muscle creatine concentrations.

The notion that a small dose of creatine (2-grams/day) is enough to maintain elevated muscle creatine concentrations was put to the test in a well designed study by a group of British and Australian scientists. Published in a recent issue of Clinical Science (March 2003) this study using a group of healthy males and showed that a 6 week maintenance dose of creatine (2-grams per day) was not enough to maintain the increase in creatine stores caused by a 5 -day (20gram/day) loading phase.

Muscle analyses revealed that on day 42 of the study, (six weeks of using the maintenance dose) the subject???s muscle creatine phosphate and total creatine stores had decreased to values obtained before supplementation. After the six weeks of using this 2-gram/day maintenance dose, the effects of creatine loading had disappeared! Results clearly showed that the small dose was not enough to maintain optimal muscle creatine levels.

The subjects in this study performed no exercise. Intense training is shown to deplete muscle cell creatine stores. Without the added stress of exercise, a 2-gram/day dose wasn???t adequate to maintain the effects of creatine loading. Therefore, athletes performing intense training programs will definitely require more than 2 to 3-grams of creatine a day to maintain optimal muscle concentrations.

Maintaining high creatine concentrations in muscle is crucial to enhancing performance and accelerating growth from training.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 19, 2004)

^ This is why I get so confused not only about Creatine, but about almost every single supplement on the market.

Valid research is conducted.  The results say "A."

Then more valid research is conducted.  The results say "B."

As those with experience commonly say on this board, find what works for you as an individual.  That, takes a lot of time.


----------



## instant (Apr 19, 2004)

Well body weight has a lot to do with the amount you will need.  Just remember that your body produces creatine (also intake from food) on its own and I am almost positive it is not anywhere close to 3 grams a day.

I have always taken around 5 a day with no problem what so ever in maintaining the benefits of the creatine.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 19, 2004)

In short--You don't _have to_ "load", that's a marketing scheme. It just builds the water retention up faster.  I usually do, it's nice to see visible effects.  And most would agree that 2-3g is too little.


----------



## Y2Yzir13 (Apr 19, 2004)

I am 250 lbs....so how many grams do you think I will need to take? And should I do like 4 weeks on and then 2 weeks off?


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 19, 2004)

no, theres no need to cycle creatine (although this is debated amongst even the pros, so lets not even go there)

Most people take between 5-10g a day. I use 5 myself.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 19, 2004)

your just going to excrete (piss) any superflous dosage.


----------



## SuperGlu (Apr 20, 2004)

Dr. Eric Serrano swears by this loading scheme.  It may or may not be for you. 

Dr. Eric Serrano's Creatine Super Cycle:

Week 1: 0.35 g/k (grams of creatine per kilo of bodyweight)*
Weeks 2-5: 0.15 g/k
Week 6: Off
Week 7: 0.35 g/k
Week 8: 0.15 g/k
Weeks 9-12: Off

*Example: A 200-pound bodybuilder would take 32 grams of creatine a day for weeks 1 and 7; and 14 grams a day for weeks 2, 3, 4, 5, and 8.

Also very important to Dr. Serrano about creatine use:

??? Take no more than five grams per dose.
??? Mix with a minimum of 12 ounces of water.
??? Avoid taking creatine while on anti-inflammatory medications.
??? Do not take creatine right before training.


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SuperGlu *_
> Dr. Eric Serrano swears by this loading scheme.  It may or may not be for you.
> 
> Dr. Eric Serrano's Creatine Super Cycle:
> ...



What is the reason for the week off.?? that confuses me.
also why not take it right before training..??
have just started taking creatine.


----------



## instant (Apr 21, 2004)

I definitly don't like this cycle 32g load is outrageous and the week off is completly pointless.

If your a beginer and looking for an easy creatine cycle to start with take 5g mid day and 5 after you workout - if you don't workout that day just take 5gs.

That should be fine.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by instant *_
> I definitly don't like this cycle 32g load is outrageous and the week off is completly pointless.
> 
> If your a beginer and looking for an easy creatine cycle to start with take 5g mid day and 5 after you workout - if you don't workout that day just take 5gs.
> ...



Yeah. Keep it simple.


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks for the advice, what i'm going to do is take 10g on workout day. 5g post workout, then 5g midday. then 5g on non workout days. and forget the week off.
that seems the most simple way. after evaluating everything i have read. have already done the loading phase they suggested.
won't do that again. felt a bit upset in the stomach. not too bad.


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 23, 2004)

why don't you take it before workout.???


----------



## instant (Apr 23, 2004)

you have better absorbtion after the workout - you can read through a lot of creatine post but the one you take early in the day makes sure you have plenty of creatine in your muscles and the one after your workout replenishes what you've lost.

however a lot of people choose to take before and after on workout days, in that case you would take 5 before and 5 after and 5 any time you wanted on days you weren't working out.


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 23, 2004)

just that i have read a lot of people saying that you shouldn't take it just before a workout. thought it must be because it doesn't get absorbed or something.
will stick to taking it just after a workout. i workout in the morning so makes sense.


----------

